# Latest Buckboard Bacon with Q-view



## adiochiro3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cured another batch of BBB because my college kids came home & cleaned out my supply.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   

I used Morton's Tender Quick #1 and dry-cured for 7 days.  The bacons were rubbed with black pepper and brown sugar.  I decided to soak them for a couple of hours; I normally do this in bowls, but I realized the FoodSaver bags I cured them in would also work well for soaking -- DUH!  Here they are in the bath...







Did the fry test...







I smoked them for 8.5 hours with hickory using the soldering iron-in-a-coffee-can method to smolder the dust.  I had a devil of a time during the smoke because we had a blustery storm blow in Friday night, burning the dust at fast rates and keeping temps really low.  Worked out just fine in the end, though.  I just packaged 9 or so pounds of BBB (well, probably 8 after the weekend consumption...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).







I was disappointed to find as much fat in some cuts as there was.  Most of the cuts were nice and lean, as usual for BBB.

Thanks for perusing my post!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 23, 2012)

Good looking bacon!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like you are good for a month or so when they come back for spring break LOL - good looking Bacon James


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks good .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2012)

Man that's some good looking bacon James!

It almost looks like belly bacon.


----------



## gersus (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great! Nice color.


----------



## venture (Jan 23, 2012)

Great job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 23, 2012)

Lookin good! I like the fatty pieces of BBB cuz they seem to have more flavor. I have to start some curing today as I'm on my last bag.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks like you are good for a month or so when they come back for spring break LOL - good looking Bacon James




That's about the size of it, Scar!  LOL!

Thanks for the kudos, guys!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 23, 2012)

I absolutely love buck board bacon and many of my customers ask for it over the belly. It's better on BLT's to me too.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 9, 2012)

i see that and i can see bacon and eggs


----------

